# Roadshare



## So1o (May 28, 2007)

anyone wanna hitch with me from MN/WI to newyork? mid ?june


----------



## wokofshame (May 29, 2007)

heh heh. can you wait til early november? i'll be going that way right then.
actually just make sure you avoid detroit and its not that bad a hitch.


----------



## blackmatter (May 29, 2007)

haha yes do avoid detroit worse place to travel from of course if your hoppin you can catch the freight from chicago to toronto 6that stops in the livernois detroit yard south of ferndale other than that its a pretty travel impaired city


----------

